# ODP Western Region Championship this weekend



## Emperador (Jan 3, 2019)

Calsouth Has their Western Region in AZ this weekend.
Good luck to all the players from local teams.
Schedule here:
https://usyouthsoccer.sportsaffinity.com/tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&Tournamentguid={1514521A-1894-49FA-9855-6A0E1A5364AF}


----------



## Emperador (Jan 4, 2019)

Link for rosters and schedule with Live streaming here:https://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209718001.html#.XC-TAaRlCEe


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Cal South is crushing people.  
The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far. 

Are HS players allowed to participate in ODP?


----------



## Emperador (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal South is crushing people.
> The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far.
> 
> Are HS players allowed to participate in ODP?[/QUOTE


----------



## Emperador (Jan 5, 2019)

Girls 05 lost a game.
Believe HS Players are not allowed to participate.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2019)

HS players can’t play.  
DA players can’t play. 
What about ECNL?

Where are they finding 02 and 03 players if hs and DA can’t play?  
Quick look at the roster shows a few players from ecnl clubs, but I didn’t look to see if they are from the ecnl team. 

What about the other states that are participating?  Are they in HS season right now too?


----------



## jpeter (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal South is crushing people.
> The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far.
> 
> Are HS players allowed to participate in ODP?


Yes cif south allows ODP/pro+ for HS players.  The only exception that is noted in the rules.

Our youngest son did the ODP/pro+ circiut during his u13 year, that was the beginning age for the pro+ CS travel teams back then.    As I recall almost all the games for all ages where blowouts but when academy came calling things changed.

Our son recently asked what's the point of pro+ anymore? When one of his friends was going to AZ for the weekend.   To have fun blowing out other teams was the answer, not like the national or Olympic teams are looking to pro+ for players or anything.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2019)

Emperador said:


> Girls 05 lost a game.
> Believe HS Players are not allowed to participate.


CIF San Diego Section rules explicitly once allowed HS players to participate in the ODP program during HS season.  Is it different now?  Or in different Sections?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> HS players can’t play.
> DA players can’t play.
> What about ECNL?
> 
> ...


ECNL players can play.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jan 5, 2019)

I haven't seen much talk about ODP/CalPro + on the boards.

How does this system rank with the DA teams, etc. that everyone is concerned about?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 5, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> I haven't seen much talk about ODP/CalPro + on the boards.
> 
> How does this system rank with the DA teams, etc. that everyone is concerned about?


It's below DA and ECNL if you had to pick between them and ODP as it's only a few games and trainings per year. But it's nice for your kid to be recognized and play for your region so it's a shame DA bans players from participating (unlike ECNL).


----------



## electrichead72 (Jan 5, 2019)

I see, thanks for the info.


----------



## Soccermom (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal South is crushing people.
> The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far.
> 
> Are HS players allowed to participate in ODP?


Yes Hs players can play. My daughter is on the g02 team and plays Hs.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 5, 2019)

Anybody know why Cal South does not bring girls/boys teams for U12/2007's?


----------



## RedCard (Jan 5, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> It's below DA and ECNL if you had to pick between them and ODP as it's only a few games and trainings per year. But it's nice for your kid to be recognized and play for your region so it's a shame DA bans players from participating (unlike ECNL).


There's not point in allowing DA players to play. That's why DA has showcases where a US and college scouts are  at every game and pick who they what to try out for the US team. ODP is really a state's "Non-DA all-star team" and helps those not on a DA team to get a look at also by national and college scouts.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal South is crushing people.
> The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far.


Calsouth typically does well but this year it appears that the gap between Calsouth and other regions is more significant.  Very cool!  Now we need to translate this success to the National team.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 5, 2019)

Emperador said:


> Girls 05 lost a game.
> Believe HS Players are not allowed to participate.


I'm not surprised the the Girls 05 team lost to Southern Nevada since 10 of the players are from the Heat ECNL team which is 6-0-1 and in 2nd place in the SouthWest ECNL Conference. Although they did lose 2 games against NorCal ECNL teams in the U13/U14 Showcase in Davis CA. Not to mention that the UNLV Women's coach is the Southern Nevada ODP head coach so that's a big plus. It looked like a pretty good game with ClaSouth losing 3-2. I'll find out more on what went wrong in that game Monday since one of my DD's teammates played on the ODP team.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 5, 2019)

RedCard said:


> There's not point in allowing DA players to play. That's why DA has showcases where a US and college scouts are  at every game and pick who they what to try out for the US team. ODP is really a state's "Non-DA all-star team" and helps those not on a DA team to get a look at also by national and college scouts.


With due respect (and I really mean that, I'm not trying to be rude), you're missing the point. Firstly, you say there's "no point in allowing DA players to play". Of course there is; representing your region, playing with unfamiliar players, playing MORE soccer not less. These are all huge "points" to play.

Secondly, you've bought everything US Soccer is selling by believing the scouts there are going "to pick who they want to play for the US team". US Soccer already knows who the _very_ few unicorns are that have national team potential at the young age groups. Everybody else who will play for the national team will get there the regular way --  by being a D1 standout.  GDA ID Camps are no different to ODP or ECNL all star teams - it's just recognition that you're doing well not a sign you're the next Mia Hamm.GDA is primarily an alternative route to college not a true national team selection pool. If it were a actual tool for national team selection there'd only be two GDA teams in CA (one north and one south) and the kids would truly be the cream of the crop. Instead it's a power and cash grab by the federation. I'm not knocking them for this, as all other organizations are similarly motivated.

My 06 DD plays at a DA club for the pre-DA team but my eyes are wide open. She wants to play D1 and GDA or ECNL is the best way to get there and from there the very slim chance of making the national team is an exciting one. But I sure as heck am not writing checks right now thinking it'll put her on the USWNT radar, and I hope nobody else is.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 5, 2019)

Watched a bit of the G2003 stream vs AZ.  The Cal South 2003s are very good but the AZ team looks like a flight 2 SCDSL team at best.


----------



## Sidekick (Jan 5, 2019)

ODP is such a joke! No top players on the girls rosters... I don’t see any top players from Slammers or Blues top teams.   Strikers top player isn’t on the roster, but she might be with another club now. They might be good players but not top ranking competition.  No disrespect but the 03 team only looks good because the competition is so mediocre. It’s a waste of time and money that the parents buy into.  Yes, might be a fun experience but better off spending the money on a good college ID camp!  No doubt So Cal can win!!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 5, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I'm not surprised the the Girls 05 team lost to Southern Nevada since 10 of the players are from the Heat ECNL team which is 6-0-1 and in 2nd place in the SouthWest ECNL Conference. Although they did lose 2 games against NorCal ECNL teams in the U13/U14 Showcase in Davis CA. Not to mention that the UNLV Women's coach is the Southern Nevada ODP head coach so that's a big plus. It looked like a pretty good game with ClaSouth losing 3-2. I'll find out more on what went wrong in that game Monday since one of my DD's teammates played on the ODP team.


Nevada capitalized on a few mistakes that calsouth made.. Honestly I felt calsouth played a better game tho.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Nevada capitalized on a few mistakes that calsouth made.. Honestly I felt calsouth played a better game tho.


Just saw they are done. I have a friend whose kid is on that team.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 5, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just saw they are done. I have a friend whose kid is on that team.


Yea my daughter is on the team
They have 2 more consolation games tomorrow and petal to the metal back to San Diego..


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2019)

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Yea my daughter is on the team
> They have 2 more consolation games tomorrow and petal to the metal back to San Diego..


Two! Yikes! Drive safe!


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 5, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Two! Yikes! Drive safe!


I know.. hopefully it doesn’t rain to hard tomorrow


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jan 5, 2019)

Sidekick said:


> ODP is such a joke! No top players on the girls rosters... I don’t see any top players from Slammers or Blues top teams.   Strikers top player isn’t on the roster, but she might be with another club now. They might be good players but not top ranking competition.  No disrespect but the 03 team only looks good because the competition is so mediocre. It’s a waste of time and money that the parents buy into.  Yes, might be a fun experience but better off spending the money on a good college ID camp!  No doubt So Cal can win!!


While I think it would be a cool experience to go to this tournament, you do have to wonder why the prestige ,that is often given to this tourney,  when you are blowing out the competition 10-0, 7-0 - (this on the Boys 05 side).  Is it worth the expense?  I hate games that are blow outs--it makes me feel bad for the losing team.  :/


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jan 5, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> While I think it would be a cool experience to go to this tournament, you do have to wonder why the prestige ,that is often given to this tourney,  when you are blowing out the competition 10-0, 7-0 - (this on the Boys 05 side).  Is it worth the expense?  I hate games that are blow outs--it makes me feel bad for the losing team.  :/


What is the expense?
Is it just the travel fees?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Over the first 2 days, Cal-South has 26 wins and 1 loss. 
138 goals scored. 
9 goals allowed. 

It’s like a DA vs a rec tournament.  

I watched a few minutes of the 04 vs AZ game and the 02 vs. Northern Nevada game. 
Cal-South wasn’t perfect,  but the other squads-  what are they teaching in other states?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Over the first 2 days, Cal-South has 26 wins and 1 loss.
> 138 goals scored.
> 9 goals allowed.
> 
> ...


Not what we do in Cali. Though that is also questioned here on this forum.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Over the first 2 days, Cal-South has 26 wins and 1 loss.
> 138 goals scored.
> 9 goals allowed.
> 
> ...


Fun one time but spending 4-5 days again for the same beatdowns not so much.  There should just remain this one to the Socal Western States beatdown or something since the scores are still lopsided even after the DA Exodus.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Over the first 2 days, Cal-South has 26 wins and 1 loss.
> 138 goals scored.
> 9 goals allowed.
> 
> ...


It's the same in DA most of the time. My son's team (B05) played a showcase in San Diego back in November. We beat the 3 out of state teams (Washington, Oregon, and Colorado) by a total of 14-0, then lost to a San Diego team 0-2. Now I'm not saying Non California teams aren't good, but California is definitely is a step above the rest of the competition. On the girls side, Las Vegas and Arizona are very good as Las Vegas proved on Friday by beating CalSouth. But that's why they play the game. Mistakes are always made and the good skilled teams know how to capitalize on them.


----------



## MWN (Jan 6, 2019)

The other States simply don't have the population and concentration of population like SoCal.  Nevada (Las Vegas) has a chance because there is no DA in Nevada to steal away the best players.  States like Montana, Alaska, Idaho, have no chance.  SoCal has about 23 Million souls.  New Mexico has 2 mil, Nevada 3Mil across the entire state.  For states like Colorado and Washington with DA, then that program sucks whatever talent remains.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 6, 2019)

CalSouth B05 just beat Arizona in KFTM. Onto the finals tomorrow for the B05s.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 6, 2019)

RedCard said:


> CalSouth B05 just beat Arizona in KFTM. Onto the finals tomorrow for the B05s.


Watched the stream of that game. Semis have been better games. I know some coaches at ODP. When Cal south teams it is usually due to mistake as majority of the teams dominate possession and shots. B04 lost due to not putting shots away, letting last minute goal in regulation, then giving up own goal to allow team to tie game then losing game onnpks 7-6. Other states getting better only helps everyone: issue is us soccer, teams teaching different styles (even cal south will coach differently between teams depending on coach) and other states don’t run ODP at same cost as So Cal. High level training for almost nothing - travel for parents excluded


----------



## vegasguy (Jan 6, 2019)

So. Nv is a pay to play. The full odp expense falls solely on the families including tryouts, travel, uniforms and coaches costs.  I can speak on the boys side a couple very good players in each age group go but the majority don't even tryout anymore.


----------



## mahrez (Jan 7, 2019)

Watched most of the boys 2002 Cal South final win in PK vs Oregon.

The kids where playing with passion so hats off to them for the efforts.   CS keeper came up big in PK's and stopped 3 and man he could boot the ball down field.

Not much playing out the back, or  many passing combos or sequences,  the ball was flying through the air all the time it seemed and really reminded me more of a typical high school game more than a championship Western region all Star type game.   Maybe it's just me but what's your opinions on this type of play? Coaching was what?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Over the first 2 days, Cal-South has 26 wins and 1 loss.
> 138 goals scored.
> 9 goals allowed.
> 
> ...


As of today Cal South has 2 final wins on the boys side and 2 on the girls side. One girls match left to play. AZ has 2 boys finals wins and 2 girls finals wins. 

Based on reading this thread one would think they (So Cal) would walk away win all 12 finals


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 7, 2019)

Just updated the last final. So Cal got 3 wins on the girls side.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 7, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Just updated the last final. So Cal got 3 wins on the girls side.


Do you expect anything less from a SoCal forum....lol....


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jan 7, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> As of today Cal South has 2 final wins on the boys side and 2 on the girls side. One girls match left to play. AZ has 2 boys finals wins and 2 girls finals wins.
> 
> Based on reading this thread one would think they (So Cal) would walk away win all 12 finals


Must have a bunch of Icelands out there lol.


----------



## RedCard (Jan 7, 2019)

ODP Champions as follow....

B02 - CalSouth
B03 - CalSouth
B04 - Arizona
B05 - NorCal
B06 - Arizona
B07 - NorCal

G02 - Arizona
G03 - CalSouth
G04 - CalSouth
G05 - Arizona
G06 - CalSouth
G07 - Washington


----------



## Dominic (Jan 7, 2019)

We use to dominate at these regionals winning 90% of the championships.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 7, 2019)

Dominic said:


> We use to dominate at these regionals winning 90% of the championships.


This event isn’t as prestigious to today’s parents/players.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> This event isn’t as prestigious to today’s parents/players.


In SoCal there are other routes for fame and recruiting now.  Other states still have ODP as the only primary route with a possible path upward.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> In SoCal there are other routes for fame and recruiting now.  Other states still have ODP as the only primary route with a possible path upward.


Actually most of the other states that participated this year have other routes. Only the very smallest do not, and they did not make semis/finals.

Generally speaking the states that made the semis or won in the finals are precisely those states that have DA/ECNL or both as a path. Hawaii without DA or ECNL did make 2 finals (boys and girls) and that is it as far as a state without another path.

On the boys side only one state made semis/finals that did not have DA or ECNL and that was the youngest age group and was Hawaii.

On the girls side the only state that made a final that did not have DA or ECNL was Hawii. They did have 2 other age groups that made semis.

So as you look at semis and finals for boys and girls you see the only states that got that far did indeed have DA and or ECNL.

Girls Side
AZ - 2 DA and 2 ECNL
NM - ....
CO - 2 DA and 2 ECNL
UT - 1 DA and 1 ECNL
NV - ECNL
WA - 2 DA and 4 ECNL
AK -
HI -
ID - 1 ECNL

Boys Side
AZ - 1 DA and 4 ECNL
NM - 2 ECNL
NV - 1 ECNL
CO - 2 DA and 4 ECNL
UT - 1 DA
OR - 1 DA
WA - 2 DA and another in Vancouver
AK - 
ID - 
HI -


----------



## Dargle (Jan 8, 2019)

Cal South won 8 out of 10 titles last year.  I'm not sure I would read too much into winning 5 out of 12 this year yet, especially since Cal South didn't send any 2007 teams, so they couldn't have won those groups.  It's certainly possible that it could be the start of a trend, but it might just be a one year blip.  Plus, all of the state associations that won this year except Arizona have plenty of DAs that should draw away competition and Arizona hosts, so that makes it easier for them.  It's not like Southern Nevada won anything, despite having a reasonably large city (Las Vegas) with plenty of soccer and no DA competition (except if you drive quite far away and across state borders).


----------



## MWN (Jan 8, 2019)

Population density is very important.  For example, Assuming you get 30 to 40 good athletic kids (that can be molded into elite soccer players) in an age group from a population of 1M, then you have to look at how many of those kids are within 30 to 45 minutes of each other (or within about 40 miles).  The more spread out the kids, the less likely development will occur because teams will be made up of lower quality players, the competition will be lower and development stunted.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 8, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Cal South won 8 out of 10 titles last year.  I'm not sure I would read too much into winning 5 out of 12 this year yet, especially since Cal South didn't send any 2007 teams, so they couldn't have won those groups.  It's certainly possible that it could be the start of a trend, but it might just be a one year blip.  Plus, all of the state associations that won this year except Arizona have plenty of DAs that should draw away competition and Arizona hosts, so that makes it easier for them.  It's not like Southern Nevada won anything, despite having a reasonably large city (Las Vegas) with plenty of soccer and no DA competition (except if you drive quite far away and across state borders).


Certainly not reading too much into it. So Cal should win most due to a larger population base as MWN said immediately above. 

Very hard for smaller states to consistently compete against So Cal. LA and SD have what 23 million or more in population? AZ has 7 million. NM just over 2 million. Hell within states you see the difference. Tucson teams have a tough time vs Phx area teams. We just have a larger base to pull from...much like So Cal has a vast pool to pull from vs every other state. 

My point above is that a majority of the states in region IV do have pathways other than ODP.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Certainly not reading too much into it. So Cal should win most due to a larger population base as MWN said immediately above.
> 
> Very hard for smaller states to consistently compete against So Cal. LA and SD have what 23 million or more in population? AZ has 7 million. NM just over 2 million. Hell within states you see the difference. Tucson teams have a tough time vs Phx area teams. We just have a larger base to pull from...much like So Cal has a vast pool to pull from vs every other state.
> 
> My point above is that a majority of the states in region IV do have pathways other than ODP.


No disagreement with any of that.  I was responding to the same comment as you, as well as the general tenor of the other comments about this meaning something is different.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Certainly not reading too much into it. So Cal should win most due to a larger population base as MWN said immediately above.
> 
> Very hard for smaller states to consistently compete against So Cal. LA and SD have what 23 million or more in population? AZ has 7 million. NM just over 2 million. Hell within states you see the difference. Tucson teams have a tough time vs Phx area teams. We just have a larger base to pull from...much like So Cal has a vast pool to pull from vs every other state.
> 
> My point above is that a majority of the states in region IV do have pathways other than ODP.


As mentioned. Wouldnt read much into it. Population density plays a factor. In these states DA is going to take up the top kids. Then you get the probably 2nd/3rd tier of kids. That pool is much deeper in So Cal - so you will have some kids who might peak closer to some of the DA kids. Shock to some, but some parents are competitive and often think they know more than some of these coaches - so they will float in-and-out of DA teams and ODP. More options for them in So Cal. Watching a couple of games where Cal South dominated but got the L, it happens. 

Rumor (yes those damn things) has it this will be changing some time next year with the planned changes at DA level. A lot of clubs selling the DA dream are going to scramble to figure out next way to hard sell parents.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 8, 2019)

RedCard said:


> ODP Champions as follow....
> 
> B02 - CalSouth
> B03 - CalSouth
> ...


My kickball team played better kickball than your kickball team.  So there!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

oh canada said:


> My kickball team played better kickball than your kickball team.  So there!


didnt see kickball in games i watched. must have missed those games


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Rumor (yes those damn things) has it this will be changing some time next year with the planned changes at DA level. A lot of clubs selling the DA dream are going to scramble to figure out next way to hard sell parents.


What is the rumor?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> As mentioned. Wouldnt read much into it. Population density plays a factor. In these states DA is going to take up the top kids. Then you get the probably 2nd/3rd tier of kids. That pool is much deeper in So Cal - so you will have some kids who might peak closer to some of the DA kids. Shock to some, but some parents are competitive and often think they know more than some of these coaches - so they will float in-and-out of DA teams and ODP. More options for them in So Cal. Watching a couple of games where Cal South dominated but got the L, it happens.
> 
> Rumor (yes those damn things) has it this will be changing some time next year with the planned changes at DA level. A lot of clubs selling the DA dream are going to scramble to figure out next way to hard sell parents.


One of the rumors is that DA is going single band. FC Virginia is posting tryouts and they have indicated that is what the DA is going to do. Kind of surprising there is not more talk about it here on these boards. It certainly changes things from U16 and up.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> One of the rumors is that DA is going single band. FC Virginia is posting tryouts and they have indicated that is what the DA is going to do. Kind of surprising there is not more talk about it here on these boards. It certainly changes things from U16 and up.


Cant say more than it has to do with MLS and DA Structure. 
Spoke to someone this weekend about academy structure in AZ and its going to change next year. Person who told me was directly involved in making changes. I was glad to hear some of the issues involving DA doesnt go on deaf ears, but some of the changes I think happen due to MLS control/influence - since they will benefit most of the change. There will be a big wave of kids moving due to this. Most wont be sympathetic  to  affected clubs (but will definitely limit market choices), most of the clubs will be getting a dose of what they have been doing to neighboring clubs.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Cant say more than it has to do with MLS and DA Structure.
> Spoke to someone this weekend about academy structure in AZ and its going to change next year. Person who told me was directly involved in making changes. I was glad to hear some of the issues involving DA doesnt go on deaf ears, but some of the changes I think happen due to MLS control/influence - since they will benefit most of the change. There will be a big wave of kids moving due to this. Most wont be sympathetic  to  affected clubs (but will definitely limit market choices), most of the clubs will be getting a dose of what they have been doing to neighboring clubs.


You speculating that kids will move FROM or TO DA clubs? 

I assume you mean to DA. Obviously with single band at the older ages that opens up spots in each age group.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> You speculating that kids will move FROM or TO DA clubs?
> 
> I assume you mean to DA. Obviously with single band at the older ages that opens up spots in each age group.


Changes have nothing to do with age bands. Has to do with control of talent and getting more out that talent. This isnt speculation, going to happen. We will get less people on the boards being proud "DA" parents who were DA only because they were paying to be on teams with said title.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> didnt see kickball in games i watched. must have missed those games


Agree.  I watched the 02 and 04 girls play some solid possession soccer.   Good overlap runs,  seemed like the girls had been playing together for months.   How many practices do they get together once the final team is chosen?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Changes have nothing to do with age bands. Has to do with control of talent and getting more out that talent. This isnt speculation, going to happen. We will get less people on the boards being proud "DA" parents who were DA only because they were paying to be on teams with said title.


Sounds like you are saying there will be less teams in each geography for DA next season?
And it will truly be only the “elite” players on DA teams?


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Changes have nothing to do with age bands. Has to do with control of talent and getting more out that talent. This isnt speculation, going to happen. We will get less people on the boards being proud "DA" parents who were DA only because they were paying to be on teams with said title.


Some kind of consolidation?  Underground trainings in Area 51?  Why not just say.

Anyways does it affect the girls?  Can't imagine MLS cares about that.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 8, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Changes have nothing to do with age bands. Has to do with control of talent and getting more out that talent. This isnt speculation, going to happen. We will get less people on the boards being proud "DA" parents who were DA only because they were paying to be on teams with said title.


I don't know if this is what you are hearing, but one rumor is that the MLS clubs will have their own DA league (presumably just a boys league at this point).  If so, it will be harder for second-tier pay-to-play DA clubs to keep their talent.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Sounds like you are saying there will be less teams in each geography for DA next season?
> And it will truly be only the “elite” players on DA teams?


That's more towards the truth of what is going to happen. Parents/players who sole goal is to play pro soccer and have the talent will occupy spots. Most of the money aspect will be eliminated and teams will be fine with investments as they will have a deeper talent, at that level, to pull from. Most clubs wont be able to hardsell the pro dream. ODP will be a great avenue for kids who think they will be left out. Different path, but soon certain clubs praying on the in-betweens, or solid college prospects, can't use DA as a selling tool. So hopefully it gets kids staying at clubs longer and keeps coaches at places longer


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Real Deal said:


> Some kind of consolidation?  Underground trainings in Area 51?  Why not just say.
> 
> Anyways does it affect the girls?  Can't imagine MLS cares about that.


Dont know if it affects the girls. It might depending what MLS has planned on female side of things. 

cant say specifically because i was asked not to discuss in detail. i think is due to clubs outside the circle not being informed yet. the clubs inside the circle have ZERO incentive to let any of the info out. who knows when they will be informed. probably end of the season.


----------



## JCM (Jan 8, 2019)

Dargle said:


> I don't know if this is what you are hearing, but one rumor is that the MLS clubs will have their own DA league (presumably just a boys league at this point).  If so, it will be harder for second-tier pay-to-play DA clubs to keep their talent.


This is what should happen IMO. So dumb for kids to travel just so the "elite" teams have someone to play.  If your kid is good enough and you don't care about them having a traditional education path, let them play for LAFC, Real Salt Lake, etc.  But  my club is asking us to take our kid to LA and skip two days of school in April and then play Easter Sunday to be a part of an LA Galaxy tournament.  We are saying no because his best case scenario is D2 or D3 if he even wants to do that and he can make that happen with or without DA and this tournament.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

JCM said:


> This is what should happen IMO. So dumb for kids to travel just so the "elite" teams have someone to play.  If your kid is good enough and you don't care about them having a traditional education path, let them play for LAFC, Real Salt Lake, etc.  But  my club is asking us to take our kid to LA and skip two days of school in April and then play Easter Sunday to be a part of an LA Galaxy tournament.  We are saying no because his best case scenario is D2 or D3 if he even wants to do that and he can make that happen with or without DA and this tournament.


You need to create the system that caters just to the elite kids who have parents willing to take kids out of school for weeks to play.  Not because parents are willing to pay, it is because our domestic league needs that system. At that point it really is more of  pro system trying to navigate our education laws. The structure for kids below this elite group, kids wanting to go to college but still play high level soccer, is already in place. Just watered-down due to all the unneeded things like non-pro DA, discovery, super duper league, etc. DA was created for the pro path and/or path to national team. So DA's selling anything other than that aren't in line with what US Soccer wants. Change was bound to happen. Clubs werent producing enough pro level talent. Clubs will make the next thing to sell - they always do.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

JCM said:


> This is what should happen IMO. So dumb for kids to travel just so the "elite" teams have someone to play.  If your kid is good enough and you don't care about them having a traditional education path, let them play for LAFC, Real Salt Lake, etc.  But  my club is asking us to take our kid to LA and skip two days of school in April and then play Easter Sunday to be a part of an LA Galaxy tournament.  We are saying no because his best case scenario is D2 or D3 if he even wants to do that and he can make that happen with or without DA and this tournament.


exactly. we need things to be condensed, not expanded. simplify choices. problem is/was big clubs stayed greedy, instead of trying to leave one aspect of development as pure as possible. if what Dargle said is true, you will have pro academies picking from the entire area. the way it should be - if that is what kids/parents want to do. nothing wrong with playing as high a flight as possible and/or playing ODP. that has been a path that has lead many to D1-D3 schools and has lead to kids playing pro soccer.  some just want something as a back up - especially given the trend of american players retiring at an early age due to injuries and/or being forced out of the league due to cheaper labor.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Dargle said:


> I don't know if this is what you are hearing, but one rumor is that the MLS clubs will have their own DA league (presumably just a boys league at this point).  If so, it will be harder for second-tier pay-to-play DA clubs to keep their talent.


second tier DA clubs will be getting a dose of what they have been doing to smaller clubs for years.


----------



## Soccermom (Jan 8, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Agree.  I watched the 02 and 04 girls play some solid possession soccer.   Good overlap runs,  seemed like the girls had been playing together for months.   How many practices do they get together once the final team is chosen?


My dd was on the g02 team and they had 1 practice after the team was announced. The group of girls was very talented and played great soccer.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 8, 2019)

I like the MLS model mentioned above.  MLS certainly isn't the "gold" standard for worldwide soccer, but it's the best we have domestically right now.
Look at the academy set up across Europe.  It truly is an "Academy" -  Facilities, trainers, film rooms, multiple coaches, position specific education environments, 1st team aspirations.
Look at the "Academy" set up here in So Cal (aside from LA Galaxy)-  Bunch of teams at the Great Park slammed onto a field they are sharing with at least 1 other team.  No clubhouse, training facility, film room, etc.  Players moving around to other clubs.  Just the same thing we've had for years, but with mandatory team activities 4 days per week + games.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I like the MLS model mentioned above.  MLS certainly isn't the "gold" standard for worldwide soccer, but it's the best we have domestically right now.
> Look at the academy set up across Europe.  It truly is an "Academy" -  Facilities, trainers, film rooms, multiple coaches, position specific education environments, 1st team aspirations.
> Look at the "Academy" set up here in So Cal (aside from LA Galaxy)-  Bunch of teams at the Great Park slammed onto a field they are sharing with at least 1 other team.  No clubhouse, training facility, film room, etc.  Players moving around to other clubs.  Just the same thing we've had for years, but with mandatory team activities 4 days per week + games.


yeah heaven for bid pro clubs actually having to make real investment to make youth side look like a legit academy. some clubs still dont have that completely worked out.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

Soccermom said:


> My dd was on the g02 team and they had 1 practice after the team was announced. The group of girls was very talented and played great soccer.


many dont take this in to account. teams dont really play that long together.


----------



## pewpew (Jan 9, 2019)

G03 had 9-0 and 14-0 wins during group play. That must've been fun to watch.....


----------



## pewpew (Jan 9, 2019)

G02 didn't have any teams getting demolished.
G04 had a 9-1 and a 9-0 game.
G05 shows Utah beating Alaska 10-0.
G06 shows Alaska lose 11-0 WA, 10-1 Hawaii , 10-0 AZ
G07 had 9-0, 9-0, both from WA... 8-0, by Cal-North..7-1 games.
Fun times.....


----------



## toucan (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm not surprised Socal is cleaning up in this tournament.  I was taking a licensure course last month in Northern California, and the team my group worked with for a full day was a mix of the Nor. Cal. ODP girls, aged about 2006-2004.  They were good kids and good players.  But I see lots of G2008 players (including several of my own) in Socal who are already just as good as any of the players on the Nor. Cal. ODP team.  I don't believe the 2006 Nor. Cal team could beat most of Socal's Gold or Flight 1 teams.  I think a lot of our Silver and Flight 2 teams could beat them.

It was also State Cup weekend, and I was on the USSF fields in Morgan Hill, so I got to see a few State Cup games for the youngers.  The fields they played on were so small I actually walked them to get their measure: 33 yds. X 48 yds.  How do you play a soccer game on a field that small?  It was nothing but kickball and throw-ins.  If these are the size fields they are working with as G2008s (the age group I watched), then it is no wonder to me why even their ODP 2006s have difficulty stringing passes together.


----------



## MrXor (Jan 9, 2019)

toucan said:


> I'm not surprised Socal is cleaning up in this tournament.  I was taking a licensure course last month in Northern California, and the team my group worked with for a full day was a mix of the Nor. Cal. ODP girls, aged about 2006-2004.  They were good kids and good players.  But I see lots of G2008 players (including several of my own) in Socal who are already just as good as any of the players on the Nor. Cal. ODP team.  I don't believe the 2006 Nor. Cal team could beat most of Socal's Gold or Flight 1 teams.  I think a lot of our Silver and Flight 2 teams could beat them.
> 
> It was also State Cup weekend, and I was on the USSF fields in Morgan Hill, so I got to see a few State Cup games for the youngers.  The fields they played on were so small I actually walked them to get their measure: 33 yds. X 48 yds.  How do you play a soccer game on a field that small?  It was nothing but kickball and throw-ins.  If these are the size fields they are working with as G2008s (the age group I watched), then it is no wonder to me why even their ODP 2006s have difficulty stringing passes together.


Ok, ok. I will officially call it....that this thread has jumped the shark
by Mr. 9th degree Grand Master YNT Super Coach Master Chief Scout, Esq. 
I humbly bow to your wisdom...


----------



## toucan (Jan 9, 2019)

MrXor said:


> Ok, ok. I will officially call it....that this thread has jumped the shark
> by Mr. 9th degree Grand Master YNT Super Coach Master Chief Scout, Esq.
> I humbly bow to your wisdom...


Thanks.  I'll send you a bill.


----------



## davin (Jan 9, 2019)

toucan said:


> I'm not surprised Socal is cleaning up in this tournament.  I was taking a licensure course last month in Northern California, and the team my group worked with for a full day was a mix of the Nor. Cal. ODP girls, aged about 2006-2004.  They were good kids and good players.  But I see lots of G2008 players (including several of my own) in Socal who are already just as good as any of the players on the Nor. Cal. ODP team.  I don't believe the 2006 Nor. Cal team could beat most of Socal's Gold or Flight 1 teams.  I think a lot of our Silver and Flight 2 teams could beat them.
> 
> It was also State Cup weekend, and I was on the USSF fields in Morgan Hill, so I got to see a few State Cup games for the youngers.  The fields they played on were so small I actually walked them to get their measure: 33 yds. X 48 yds.  How do you play a soccer game on a field that small?  It was nothing but kickball and throw-ins.  If these are the size fields they are working with as G2008s (the age group I watched), then it is no wonder to me why even their ODP 2006s have difficulty stringing passes together.


In NorCal, all of the top clubs place their teams in the NorCal Premier League, which is associated with the National Premier League. All of the best teams in NorCal play in NorCal Premier and take part in the NorCal Premier League State Cup. The teams that you saw in Morgan Hill were playing in CalNorth State Cup, which is associated with USCS. None of the top clubs/teams play in CalNorth, take part in CalNorth State Cup, or place their players in ODP.


----------



## toucan (Jan 9, 2019)

davin said:


> In NorCal, all of the top clubs place their teams in the NorCal Premier League, which is associated with the National Premier League. All of the best teams in NorCal play in NorCal Premier and take part in the NorCal Premier League State Cup. The teams that you saw in Morgan Hill were playing in CalNorth State Cup, which is associated with USCS. None of the top clubs/teams play in CalNorth, take part in CalNorth State Cup, or place their players in ODP.


Thanks.  I didn't know that.  Explains a lot.


----------



## MWN (Jan 9, 2019)

davin said:


> In NorCal, all of the top clubs place their teams in the NorCal Premier League, which is associated with the National Premier League. All of the best teams in NorCal play in NorCal Premier and take part in the NorCal Premier League State Cup. The teams that you saw in Morgan Hill were playing in CalNorth State Cup, which is associated with USCS. None of the top clubs/teams play in CalNorth, take part in CalNorth State Cup, or place their players in ODP.


In Northern California, US Youth Soccer's Cal North is basically just a recreational league facilitator.  U.S. Club Soccer has 95% of the competitive teams and is the 800 pound gorilla.

In Southern California, Cal South is the 800 pound gorilla.


----------



## pewpew (Jan 9, 2019)

pewpew said:


> G03 had 9-0 and 14-0 wins during group play. That must've been fun to watch.....


@TigresFan 
What did you not like about my post to hit the "Dislike" button. I simply stated facts. And I was being facetious about it being fun to watch. Try being that GK from AZ who got scored on 14x. Or worse. Her parents having to watch her suffer out there and not being able to do a damn thing about it. Shooting clinics should be saved for camps and training sessions. Not tournaments. That must've been a long ride home filled with awkward silence. She was a F2 GK at best. Her team as well. Nothing against her or them. Just not at the same level as the SoCal team. A good F1 GK would've made a huge difference in that game though.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

MWN said:


> In Northern California, US Youth Soccer's Cal North is basically just a recreational league facilitator.  U.S. Club Soccer has 95% of the competitive teams and is the 800 pound gorilla.
> 
> In Southern California, Cal South is the 800 pound gorilla.


Yeah most other State Orgs dont run like Cal South. Much of it due to pure numbers and money available. You hear the nightmares of ODP in other states and what they charge to play. If you are a good player in So Cal you have good options - ODP being verrry cost effective.

This also leads to a lot of coaching movement and orgs changing tech directors at these places. Hard to develop if you dont have stability. Carlos Juarez was just at Cal North, now in AZ and coaches he brought arent local. Also hard to establish a real connection if you dont bring in the best coaches you can find at the clubs these kids come from.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

here is an article i was just reading about DA
http://www.insideworldfootball.com/2018/12/03/us-soccer-dumps-u12-academy-system-favour-players-developing-youth-clubs/

Nothing new most of us dont know and laugh about on here. The main point of this article is some decisions are being made to cut out the nonsense and change development. A lot of pressure on decision makers at the top to get a solid team on the field at 2026 WC. That doesnt happen over a couple years and some with influence understand it has to start at youth level. These guys should have just read the comments we've been making for years.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jan 9, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah most other State Orgs dont run like Cal South. Much of it due to pure numbers and money available. You hear the nightmares of ODP in other states and what they charge to play. If you are a good player in So Cal you have good options - ODP being verrry cost effective.
> 
> This also leads to a lot of coaching movement and orgs changing tech directors at these places. Hard to develop if you dont have stability. Carlos Juarez was just at Cal North, now in AZ and coaches he brought arent local. Also hard to establish a real connection if you dont bring in the best coaches you can find at the clubs these kids come from.


_Carlos Juarez was just at Cal North, now in AZ and coaches he brought arent local. Also hard to establish a real connection if you dont bring in the best coaches you can find at the clubs these kids come from_

Just curious but please expand on this comment. Are you referring to AZ ODP coaches that Carlos/AZ-ODP had this year? If so, the coaches are all at AZ clubs...


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Jan 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal South is crushing people.
> The 05 team had a loss. But all other games have been absolute blowouts so far.
> 
> Are HS players allowed to participate in ODP?


The 05 girls lost, but they were the better team, South Nevada was a good team and put up a good fight, and just put away 66% of their chances.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jan 9, 2019)

pewpew said:


> @TigresFan
> What did you not like about my post to hit the "Dislike" button. I simply stated facts. And I was being facetious about it being fun to watch. Try being that GK from AZ who got scored on 14x. Or worse. Her parents having to watch her suffer out there and not being able to do a damn thing about it. Shooting clinics should be saved for camps and training sessions. Not tournaments. That must've been a long ride home filled with awkward silence. She was a F2 GK at best. Her team as well. Nothing against her or them. Just not at the same level as the SoCal team. A good F1 GK would've made a huge difference in that game though.


Not sure if you noticed but AZ fielded 2 teams in most of the age groups. This was the Blue team (2nd squad), I know So Cal likes to flex its muscles but running up 14 is ridiculous.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 9, 2019)

azsnowrider said:


> Not sure if you noticed but AZ fielded 2 teams in most of the age groups. This was the Blue team (2nd squad), I know So Cal likes to flex its muscles but running up 14 is ridiculous.


How is that the So Cal teams fault? It's a very rec mentality to think that way, a thought process that is common and holding back US Soccer. Conceding 14 is on the losing coaches or organizers. Don't enter a second team if they're not up to it.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Jan 9, 2019)

If anyone has the game footage from the 05 Cal South vs South Nevada game or knows where to get it, could you PM me? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jan 9, 2019)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> If anyone has the game footage from the 05 Cal South vs South Nevada game or knows where to get it, could you PM me? It would be greatly appreciated.


My daughter scored a header against e Washington
I wish I could get that footage..I’ve check YouTube for the last 2 days


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

azsnowrider said:


> _Carlos Juarez was just at Cal North, now in AZ and coaches he brought arent local. Also hard to establish a real connection if you dont bring in the best coaches you can find at the clubs these kids come from_
> 
> Just curious but please expand on this comment. Are you referring to AZ ODP coaches that Carlos/AZ-ODP had this year? If so, the coaches are all at AZ clubs...


so no transplants? all coaches are from AZ since before Carlos took over? Carlos isnt from the region. This isnt anything new. Hawaii head doesn't live in Hawaii. Professional coaches move and take jobs that pay them more. I'm just wondering why not keep hiring from the region?

Are you aware Carlos' daughter played for Cal South while he was in charge at Cal North? I'd imagine he kept her in the best possible soccer environment possible - that was not Cal North.

Also, if AZ had more teams per age group playing, they should win more. Winning % usually a better indicator of success. I've spoken to people at Cal South about more teams per age group. Easily can field two teams. Rather dedicate time/resources to one group and said not going to make an extra team just to win more at these types of tournaments. One admin said they didn't have anything to prove compared to other orgs and thought other orgs improving would only help all of soccer - hopefully improving competition within their brackets at these tournaments. The goal is to improve the kids right? Many orgs have a ton of turnover and new staff have to prove their salaries by winning tournaments like this. That isnt what drives Cal South - although most coaches are super competitive. So if I throw more teams out there, and take more trophies home, it looks pretty awesome to those who dont scrutinize each game, each bracket and see how kids play. Not a secret AZ brackets to avoid Cal South teams until they reach Semis. So AZ can say "We one the most age groups at ODP Western Regionals in AZ", but doesnt paint a real picture of what is happening. So stating things like "that was our 2nd squad" is a bit of kool-aid sipping.


----------



## KeeperMom13 (Jan 9, 2019)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> If anyone has the game footage from the 05 Cal South vs South Nevada game or knows where to get it, could you PM me? It would be greatly appreciated.


If you find the footage can you please share the link.  My daughter is an 05 player and was looking for some game footage on the Pro + team.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

Definitelynotanotherref said:


> If anyone has the game footage from the 05 Cal South vs South Nevada game or knows where to get it, could you PM me? It would be greatly appreciated.


this game?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> this game?


That's 06s not 05s, no?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> That's 06s not 05s, no?


yep, you are right. 06. saw the two teams and thought it was a match


----------



## azsnowrider (Jan 9, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> so no transplants? all coaches are from AZ since before Carlos took over? Carlos isnt from the region. This isnt anything new. Hawaii head doesn't live in Hawaii. Professional coaches move and take jobs that pay them more. I'm just wondering why not keep hiring from the region?
> 
> Are you aware Carlos' daughter played for Cal South while he was in charge at Cal North? I'd imagine he kept her in the best possible soccer environment possible - that was not Cal North.
> 
> Also, if AZ had more teams per age group playing, they should win more. Winning % usually a better indicator of success. I've spoken to people at Cal South about more teams per age group. Easily can field two teams. Rather dedicate time/resources to one group and said not going to make an extra team just to win more at these types of tournaments. One admin said they didn't have anything to prove compared to other orgs and thought other orgs improving would only help all of soccer - hopefully improving competition within their brackets at these tournaments. The goal is to improve the kids right? Many orgs have a ton of turnover and new staff have to prove their salaries by winning tournaments like this. That isnt what drives Cal South - although most coaches are super competitive. So if I throw more teams out there, and take more trophies home, it looks pretty awesome to those who dont scrutinize each game, each bracket and see how kids play. Not a secret AZ brackets to avoid Cal South teams until they reach Semis. So AZ can say "We one the most age groups at ODP Western Regionals in AZ", but doesnt paint a real picture of what is happening. So stating things like "that was our 2nd squad" is a bit of kool-aid sipping.



No Kool aid here but thanks for the dissertation. The way you wrote the comment was as if he brought coaches with him for ODP to coach the AZ ODP teams, and that was my question to you. That's why I asked about AZ-ODP not Hawaii or anybody else. I'm fairly certain most if not all of the coaches for AZ ODP teams were here prior to his arrival. Looking through the list of names I recognize all but 2 and when looking them up they are at local clubs (Tucson and Phoenix). So if he's bringing coaches to coach AZ teams who is it, did he get them jobs at local clubs as well?  I think we had 2 teams because as the host we could and they needed another team to balance the brackets, could be wrong but that's what the info was. Look were not So Cal and we never will be but our ODP program is quite different than yours.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 9, 2019)

azsnowrider said:


> No Kool aid here but thanks for the dissertation. The way you wrote the comment was as if he brought coaches with him for ODP to coach the AZ ODP teams, and that was my question to you. That's why I asked about AZ-ODP not Hawaii or anybody else. I'm fairly certain most if not all of the coaches for AZ ODP teams were here prior to his arrival. Looking through the list of names I recognize all but 2 and when looking them up they are at local clubs (Tucson and Phoenix). So if he's bringing coaches to coach AZ teams who is it, did he get them jobs at local clubs as well?  I think we had 2 teams because as the host we could and they needed another team to balance the brackets, could be wrong but that's what the info was. Look were not So Cal and we never will be but our ODP program is quite different than yours.


Look, ODP in AZ has had issues and continues to have issues - these results didnt change that fact. Im not for NOT bringing in coaches if you have to. The coaching staff in AZ hasnt always been the best of the area - but maybe that is due to clubs not wanting their coaches at ODP. I seriously do hope Carlos can make changes and build up a positive rep so the best in the area, including kids not in DA, go to ODP. Many parents with top kids have pulled their kids from the program - usually due to coaching or politics. Cal North had competitive issues, so wondered why AYSA would bring him in. I'm sure you are on the AZ soccer message threads - they have been complaining for years. Many have given up on ODP in AZ. I don't like seeing that, no matter how ODP is run in other states - or how deep the talent pool is. Only way to make soccer stronger in the US is for these types of programs to succeed. The problem is many coaches/admins/org will see ODP as a state vs state (area vs area) instead of seeing it as what it is suppose to be - a way to develop kids to get to national teams. DA kind of took some of that path away, but not completely. Unfortunately many state orgs dont always have development/coaching/scouting as their 1st priority.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 11, 2019)

JCM said:


> This is what should happen IMO. So dumb for kids to travel just so the "elite" teams have someone to play.  If your kid is good enough and you don't care about them having a traditional education path, let them play for LAFC, Real Salt Lake, etc.  But  my club is asking us to take our kid to LA and skip two days of school in April and then play Easter Sunday to be a part of an LA Galaxy tournament.  We are saying no because his best case scenario is D2 or D3 if he even wants to do that and he can make that happen with or without DA and this tournament.


just saw this on espn: 
http://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/19/blog/post/3747192/how-siad-haji-immigrated-from-kenya-fell-through-us-soccers-cracks-and-still-rose-to-no-2-in-mls-superdraft

obviously an outlier, but good story and shows that DA and D1 not the only path


----------



## MarkM (Jan 11, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> just saw this on espn:
> http://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/19/blog/post/3747192/how-siad-haji-immigrated-from-kenya-fell-through-us-soccers-cracks-and-still-rose-to-no-2-in-mls-superdraft
> 
> obviously an outlier, but good story and shows that DA and D1 not the only path


That's a little misleading.  He was invited into the youth national camps, so he was well known and well regarded.  The only reason he didn't play D1 his freshman year was because he was not eligible.  He transferred to a D1 school once he became eligible.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 11, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> just saw this on espn:
> http://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/19/blog/post/3747192/how-siad-haji-immigrated-from-kenya-fell-through-us-soccers-cracks-and-still-rose-to-no-2-in-mls-superdraft
> 
> obviously an outlier, but good story and shows that DA and D1 not the only path


Many players fall through the cracks. Use to play in a men's league that would attract scouts to come and watch. This was a few years after MLS was formed. A few players where offered pro contracts from playing in that league alone. Many of those players did not play college.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 11, 2019)

MarkM said:


> That's a little misleading.  He was invited into the youth national camps, so he was well known and well regarded.  The only reason he didn't play D1 his freshman year was because he was not eligible.  He transferred to a D1 school once he became eligible.


Aww I see. ESPN “Journalism”


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Aww I see. ESPN “Journalism”


Did you read beyond the headline?


----------



## jose (Jan 13, 2019)

Emperador said:


> Link for rosters and schedule with Live streaming here:https://www.calsouth.com/en/news-detail/254-id.209718001.html#.XC-TAaRlCEe


where can i find the final roster? i looked but ned help


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2019)

jose said:


> where can i find the final roster? i looked but ned help


It’s in that link provided. Just scroll down the page. Should be able to see.


----------

